# Auflösungsprobleme



## StefanS (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich hab da so ein Problem   

Die Seite www.jedigmbh.de ist in der Auflösung 1024/768 ist die Seite Perfekt, ist sie größer verrutscht das Menu. Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen oder fixieren an dem Rand ? 

Ich hab schon alles versucht und  :###  gelesen und bin schon ganz  :autsch: 


Danke 
Stefan


----------



## Sky (10. Mai 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227&highlight=javascript


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Mai 2005)

lies halt die doku zu deinem DHTML menü?


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (10. Mai 2005)

mal eltwas anderes: Nicht jeder Browser unterstützt JavaScript. Andere haben es evt. deaktiviert. Diese Personen können deine Seite nicht benutzen!!!
(Blinde benutzen Screenreader und können mit deiner Seite so auch nichts anfangen)


----------

